# New content?



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Now that both the -700's and the -100's (at least one of my -100's) are DOD enabled, how will we know when the content changes?

With no HD and a limited range of programming, I find DOD to be more "form over substance." However, when the content is increased (by adding, e.g., the broadcast networks, HBO, etc.), I think the product will be GREAT!

Is there someway for the system to notify us that new content is available?


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

I would also like to have that feature so I don't have to search every time.


----------



## jaynesj (Sep 15, 2007)

TermiNader said:


> I would also like to have that feature so I don't have to search every time.


I agree, that would be a great feature. Too much SD content to search through for new material.


----------



## dwenn (Oct 26, 2006)

jaynesj said:


> I agree, that would be a great feature. Too much SD content to search through for new material.


We also bump up that there should be a "new" category for DoD.


----------



## gemery (Apr 10, 2007)

TermiNader said:


> I would also like to have that feature so I don't have to search every time.


+1 please


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, please add a 'new' section.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

"New" may be misleading. I'd prefer "Just added"


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Or put a date on them ie: now showing 11.15 thru 12.15.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

To avoid having to define "New" and "Just Added", I would prefer a category under "All VOD" called "Last 7 Days". It would constantly turn-over, so each day there is one new day's worth of content.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Since I don't watch any of the SD content, I'd just like to see someone post every time HD content gets added.


----------



## coit (Feb 13, 2007)

Isn't there a category for HD content?


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

coit said:


> Isn't there a category for HD content?


Yep, it's pretty easy to keep track of since there's nothing in it. :lol:


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Id rather see a feature like this added to the hr20 or better yet let us know what day new content is usually added.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it should be added to search, where you can search for VOD added last day, week, month.


----------



## NCLou (Nov 14, 2003)

What would be best is if someone could just email me whenever something I want to watch gets added.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Bump!


----------

